# Fiske Automotive - R35 detail



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

As you can imagine, after I returned from our road trip to Romania (http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/474289-gtr-road-trip-romania-sept-2016-a.html) my GTR was in dire need of a good detail. I normally do this myself but I had budgeted for a basic detail after this year's tour.

I know Simon Fisher of Fiske Automotive as he also has a GTR and spoke to him about my requirements. Simon had previously conducted some restoration work on the headlights of my GTR (Nissan R35 GTR Headlight Restoration | Fiskë Automotive) and he gave me such a great quote for the detail that I expanded the request a little.

It was agreed that Fiske Automotive would provide a decontamination detail and would also detail my engine bay and interior, with a full steam clean and leather and nourishment treatment of the latter. The car was then had a synthetic sealant applied.

I dropped off the car the Monday evening and collected it the following night. To say I was happy when I collected it is an understatement! I was extremely impressed how well it came out!

Here is a link to the detail blog: Nissan R35 GTR Valet | Fiskë Automotive
Remember, this was just a decontamination detail and not an enhancement or correction detail but the change was still huge, especially to the engine bay and interior; perfect for a late-season detail!

I strongly recommend Fiske Automotive for anyone who wants a good quality detail of their car at a very good price.

Location details can be found on Fiske Automotive's website.

Daz


----------

